# Nespresso Machine



## beannie (8 Oct 2011)

How much are they? any ideas?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2011)

http://www.nespresso.com/ie/en/coffee-maker-list-Nesp
See:
 *The Nespresso Machines*


----------



## rustbucket (9 Oct 2011)

Youl get a small one for between 120 and 160 (think its called pixie or magimix or something like that)


----------



## Gekko (9 Oct 2011)

It's worth getting an Aeroccino to complete the package (it produces the milk froth).


----------



## silverwake (10 Oct 2011)

I got mine for 90€ at Brown Thomas in Cork.

EDIT: It's actually this one: [broken link removed]


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2011)

Mine lost pressure after about 18 months. It now only delivers a small "large" portion and the "small" portion gives nothing.


----------



## RonanC (10 Oct 2011)

I'm a coffee lover. Can someone tell me if any, what are the advantages of a Nespresso over a cafetiere such as a bodum which can be bought for about 20euro or less. I actually bought a large one for €2 recently, brand new in Tesco.


----------



## suzie (10 Oct 2011)

Purple said:


> Mine lost pressure after about 18 months. It now only delivers a small "large" portion and the "small" portion gives nothing.




isnt still covered under their 2 year warranty?
S.


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2011)

suzie said:


> isnt still covered under their 2 year warranty?
> S.



It would be if I'd kept the receipt


----------



## Leo (10 Oct 2011)

Purple said:


> It would be if I'd kept the receipt


 
If you paid by credit card or laser, the transaction record could be used as proof of purchase.
Leo


----------



## 44brendan (10 Oct 2011)

RonanC said:


> I'm a coffee lover. Can someone tell me if any, what are the advantages of a Nespresso over a cafetiere such as a bodum which can be bought for about 20euro or less. I actually bought a large one for €2 recently, brand new in Tesco.


 
I use both a cafetiere a a Nespresso. Nespresso gives you some options such as producing a very good espresso. Also a nice range of strengths and flavours. Works out about 40c per cup based on Brown Thomas prices. Perfect for the weekend treat but expensive for everyday coffee drinkers.


----------



## rustbucket (10 Oct 2011)

Not really expensive for everyday coffee drinkers. Good coffee is expensive anyway. Compared to buying it in Starbucks or insomnia 40 cent a coffee is pretty good.

A big jar of nescafe gold blend would cost you 5-7 euro. A bag of cafetiere coffee maybe 4-7 euro depending what brand.

It depends what you like. If you like espresso its very good. If you like longer coffees then cafetiere is the way to go.


----------



## Hillsalt (10 Oct 2011)

Purple said:


> Mine lost pressure after about 18 months. It now only delivers a small "large" portion and the "small" portion gives nothing.



I had a similar problem. When I reported the fault, they questioned my 'descaling routine'. They could see from my records that I had never bought their brand of descaler. Worse again, if you live in a hard water area. I used descaler which I bought in Dunnes and I only did that once in a year of 2 or 3 coffees per day....! 

I love the Nespresso experience for so many reasons:
*it tasted great
*it is quick
*it is low maintenance  
*it is excellent value

So I bought a new one and use the Nespresso brand of descaler after every 400 coffees. Happy days. 

10/10


----------



## Tired Paul (10 Oct 2011)

I have just sent my little M100 back to Nespresso today for repair. Seems de-scaling is a must do as opposed to a might do. 
Looking forward to getting it back soon and having some "proper" coffee based drink.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2011)

RonanC said:


> I'm a coffee lover. Can someone tell me if any, what are the advantages of a Nespresso over a cafetiere such as a bodum which can be bought for about 20euro or less. I actually bought a large one for €2 recently, brand new in Tesco.


I'd still wholeheartedly recommend this as another alternative - best "gadget" that I ever bought:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AeroPress


----------



## Purple (12 Oct 2011)

ClubMan said:


> I'd still wholeheartedly recommend this as another alternative - best "gadget" that I ever bought:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AeroPress



I bought one on your previous recommendation and I agree; great little gadget.


----------

